# When God Created Kitty Cats



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Something sent to me tonight:

When God created kitty cats,
He had no recipe;
He knew He wanted something sweet,
As sweet as sweet could be. 

He started out with sugar,
Adding just a trace of spice;
Then stirred in drops of morning dew,
To keep them fresh and nice. 

He thought cats should be soft to pet,
Thus He gave them coats of fur;
So they could show they were content,
He taught them how to purr. 

He made for them long tails to wave,
While strutting down the walk;
Then trained them in meow-ology,
So they could do cat-talk. 

He made them into acrobats,
And gave them grace and poise;
Their wide-eyed curiosity,
He took from little boys. 

He put whiskers on their faces,
Gave them tiny ears for caps;
Then shaped their little bodies,
To snugly fit on laps. 

He gave them eyes as big as saucers,
To look into man's soul;
Then set a tolerance for mankind,
As their purpose and their goal. 

Benevolent ... and ... generous,
He made so many of them;
Then charged, with Fatherly Concern,
The human race to love them. 

When one jumped up upon His lap,
God gently stroked its head;
The cat gave Him a kitty kiss,
"What wondrous love," God said. 

God smiled at His accomplishment,
So pleased with His creation;
And said, with pride, as He sat back,
"At last. . . I've reached purr-fection!" 




Author Unknown


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a lovely poem, Marie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a beautiful poem! Can I share this?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Kobster said:


> Can I share this?


Me too?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure, I did a little investigating and found the author:

Poem by Virginia (Ginny) Ellis
Copyright April 2009​


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, Marie. I'll make sure to credit her.


----------



## jmurray01 (May 5, 2011)

Wow, that's a great poem!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a very sweet poem. 

Although I think he accidentally dropped some nuclear material or antimatter into the mix when creating my cats.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I think that is the best poem I have ever heard about cats. Right on.

Kathy


----------

